# Heat pads



## nmck3891 (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi all.
a friend recommended gluing a heat pad to my tummy during IVF to help with the egg production-anyone heard something similar? Doctor hasnt mentioned it-he said to avoid hot baths and jacuzzi's etc but Im not sure if a heat pad is going to help or worse-harm ?


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

It's fine to use these or something similar such as hot water bottle or heated wheatbag during downregging and especially stimms but you don't want to use during 2ww, following ET.

The warmth is thought to be beneficial for encouraging follicle growth and womb lining but you don't want to raise your core temperature during 2ww as not embie friendly.

There's more information on a reply I posted on pinned post on ICSI board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=233077.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------

